
Show HN: RD Workbooks: Free Cross channel data downloader for digital marketers - rkunnamp
https://app.reportdash.com/data_downloader
======
sachinprism
Love the demo you guys have made. Pretty easy way to test out the product.

------
ioda87
How is this different from Supermetrics?

~~~
reportdash
One of the founders here. It is pretty much similar to SuperMetrics. But we
are catering to marketers who are looking for something much simpler than
excel for data crunching.

